# How do you make a Sonic Oc



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

I really wanna make a sonic oc because I am getting back into sonic. I don't know how to tho. How do I make one?


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 28, 2022)

first you should know the universe so reading up on the wiki about the world is a good start (it also watching the new tails videos on the official youtube channel because he breaks it down pretty well). but most important thing to know is that there are TWO dominant races: humans and whatever the fuck sonic and friends are. if you want your character to human than they tend to live in human cities far away from what sonic is doing. if you want something more like sonic than you need to simple 1. pick a animal (any animal you like will do),pick a color (any color is fair game so go wild) and some kind of ability. if you want,you can also download sonic forces and use it's character creator to help get at least a basic idea in mind. all and all,though sonic lives in a silly,almost cartoony universe so you don't have to think too deeply about it.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> first you should know the universe so reading up on the wiki about the world is a good start (it also watching the new tails videos on the official youtube channel because he breaks it down pretty well). but most important thing to know is that there are TWO dominant races: humans and whatever the fuck sonic and friends are. if you want your character to human than they tend to live in human cities far away from what sonic is doing. if you want something more like sonic than you need to simple 1. pick a animal (any animal you like will do),pick a color (any color is fair game so go wild) and some kind of ability. if you want,you can also download sonic forces and use it's character creator to help get at least a basic idea in mind. all and all,though sonic lives in a silly,almost cartoony universe so you don't have to think too deeply about it.


Oh okay, thank you! Btw, I think they are called Mobians.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Oh okay, thank you! Btw, I think they are called Mobians.


sonic lore is a confusing mess.X_X 

also sonic almost had a hot,human girlfriend.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> sonic lore is a confusing mess.X_X
> 
> also sonic almost had a hot,human girlfriend.


Wooh.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 28, 2022)

right? they totally should have kept her.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> right? they totally should have kept her.


Yep! Agreed! Also, my favorite characters are sonic and tails. Should I combine their species together? Is that even allowed?


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Yep! Agreed! Also, my favorite characters are sonic and tails. Should I combine their species together? Is that even allowed?


i wouldn't. there is a very fine line between a good sonic OC and a REALLY bad one so stick to simple. also rouge is the best sonic character anyway.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i wouldn't. there is a very fine line between a good sonic OC and a REALLY bad one so stick to simple. also rouge is the best sonic character anyway.


Agree to disagree on the best sonic character.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Agree to disagree on the best sonic character.


nah,she's the best.>:.P


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> nah,she's the best.>:.P


Okay, I have to be honest. Rouge is a sexy queen.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Okay, I have to be honest. Rouge is a sexy queen.


damn skippy.>:3


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> damn skippy.>:3


Look, I get attracted easily!


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Look, I get attracted easily!


i'm a nymphomaniac so you ain't gotta tell me about wanting to fuck that bat lady.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i'm a nymphomaniac so you ain't gotta tell me about wanting to fuck that bat lady.


Yep!


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i'm a nymphomaniac so you ain't gotta tell me about wanting to fuck that bat lady.


Even tho I am a demisexual, I am more on the easily can get sexual attraction side of it.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> and i'll fuck any female thing i can tie up.>:3


Yeee!!! I have decided that I want to do either a hedgehog, fox, or cat. Which one should I do?


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Yeee!!! I have decided that I want to do either a hedgehog, fox, or cat. Which one should I do?


hedgehogs and cats are WAY too overdone in the fandom so go with fox.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> hedgehogs and cats are WAY too overdone in the fandom so go with fox.


Okay! How about a Fennec Fox?!


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Okay! How about a Fennec Fox?!


even better. i don't think even the official canon has one of those.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> even better. i don't think even the official canon has one of those.


Okay! I'm drawing them! Plus, one of my friends fursonas is a fennec fox and they helped me alot! Her name is Kaede!


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Okay! I'm drawing them! Plus, one of my friends fursonas is a fennec fox and they helped me alot! Her name is Kaede!


neat. power suggestion: super hearing (because of the big ass ears).


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> neat. power suggestion: super hearing (because of the big ass ears).


Yeee!! I love that!


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> neat. power suggestion: super hearing (because of the big ass ears).


Finished! This is Dusty! They are a genderfluid fennec fox who lives in the desert. He has natural colors to better help him in his environment. Does he look good? I tried a new style.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Finished! This is Dusty! They are a genderfluid fennec fox who lives in the desert. He has natural colors to better help him in his environment. Does he look good? I tried a new style.View attachment 134589


Lol forgot to add his shoes lol


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Finished! This is Dusty! They are a genderfluid fennec fox who lives in the desert. He has natural colors to better help him in his environment. Does he look good? I tried a new style.View attachment 134589


there ya go. now you just do with him what you would with any other sona/OC and just like that you're back in the fandom.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> there ya go. now you just do with him what you would with any other sona/OC and just like that you're back in the fandom.


Should I make him some friends or a partner?


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Should I make him some friends or a partner?


i mean...you CAN...but you should give yourself some time with just him first so you can really flesh him out and connect with him.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i mean...you CAN...but you should give yourself some time with just him first so you can really flesh him out and connect with him.


Okay. Thank you!


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Okay. Thank you!


>;3


----------

